# Music: IVF/Infertility Playlist



## Zombie (May 7, 2014)

Hi all, this may be a bit of a weird post but I love music and was thinking today that there's a particular song that I've listened to loads lately that has really helped me through this failed IVF cycle. It made me realise that for every sad moment in my life, I have a song that lifts me and gets me through. The same goes for happy moments and songs which make me feel stronger and more able to keep my chin up and keep plodding onwards.

So I thought I'd start a thread in which we could maybe share our IVF playlists in the hope that we can find some new music to listen to and also help us through our cruddy fertility issues.

Because I like a bit of organisation I've come up with a few categories and have decided to pick my top 10 songs for each category (otherwise this post would be so long it'd go into next year)

I'm going to start with these few beauties:

*Songs that make me feel happy/cheer me up:*

_Budapest - George Ezra
Dakota - Stereophonics
Dream a Little Dream of Me - Mama Cass
Everlong - Foo Fighters
Happy - Pharrell Williams
Have a Nice Day - Stereophonics
Hold Back the River - James Bay
Sky Full of Stars - Coldplay
Three Little Birds - Bob Marley
Tonight Tonight - Smashing Pumpkins_

*Songs that make me feel sad/are good for wallowing in self pity*

_Breaking Down - Florence and the Machine
Fix You - Coldplay
Grace - Kate Havnevik
Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana
High and Dry - Radiohead
Hope - Emeli Sande
If You Wait - London Grammar
Otherside - Red Hot Chili Peppers
Wasting My Young Years - London Grammar
Zombie - Cranberries_

*Songs to help me relax*

_ At the River - Groove Armada
Destiny - Zero 7
Flickers - London Grammar
Help Me Lose My Mind - London Grammar
Help Me Make it Through the Night - Gladys Knight
If - Red Hot Chili Peppers
Like a Star -Corrine Bailey Rae
Midnight - Coldplay
Roslyn - Bon Iver
The Sea - Morcheeba_

*Affirming &/or Vaguely IVF related* (I couldn't pick only 10, so went for 15)

_Always in my Head - Coldplay
A Thousand Years - Christina Perri
Elastic Heart - Sia
It Means Nothing - Stereophonics
Keep Breathing - Ingrid Michaelson
Little Pieces - Gomez
Miracles - Coldplay
Not Giving In - Rudimental
One Day Like This - Elbow
Strong - London Grammar
Tiger - Emily Sande
Til Kingdom Come - Coldplay
Titanium - David Guetta and Sia
Today Has Been Ok - Emiliana Torrini
Yellow - Coldplay_

*Songs to shake my booty to*

_Ain't Nothing Wrong with That - Robert Randolph
Fairground - Simply Red
Feel the Love - Rudimental
Footloose - Kenny Loggins
Heaven - Emily Sande
I See You Baby - Groove Armada
Multiply - Jamie Lidell
Shine - Aswad
Shake Your Body Down - Michael Jackson
Waiting All Night - Rudimental_

So come on! Please share your playlists!


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a bit of an indie taste in music so you might find something new here to listen to! Music is a big thing for me.

Songs that make me smile:

Canyon Moon by Andrew McMahon in the Wilderness
Up We Go by Lights
The Everglow by Mae
She Doesn't Get It by The Format
Cartoons and Forever Plans by Maria Taylor

Song to wallow with:

The Heretic by The Sound of Animals Fighting
Boston by Augustana
World Turn by Copeland
Fin by Anberlin
Left and Leaving by The Weakerthans


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

omg the ultimate infertility song has to be Janelle "amazing" the lyrics are just perfect for all waiting or undergoing IVF, I listened to it constantly and visualised my baby long before I met them 

hope link works http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrBTzH3G1FVOdEASx5LBQx.;_ylu=X3oDMTEyZWhudmpjBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwM2BHZ0aWQDQjAwNDNfMQRzZWMDc3I-/RV=2/RE=1431407735/RO=10/RU=http%3a%2f%2fwww.youtube.com%2fwatch%3fv%3dW-xmLD85M8o/RK=0/RS=rA0zUjkRHpfg2BuZyggsy6kJB38-

/links


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

LOVE this thread!

I will add mine to it later, and also link it to the Useful Threads sticky because I think this is a really good idea  

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

Brilliant idea Mungobungo I will get a list together. Love your choices - right up my street


----------



## Zombie (May 7, 2014)

Ace!
Thanks for our list Satahsuperdork and your song suggestion Blondie71. I've been so busy since I posted this that I haven't actually had time to check these out, so I'm off to spend the afternoon on YouTube!

Other suggestions are massively welcome. I've had a clear out of my iTunes playlist this morning so I'm ready for some new music.


----------

